
Ask HN: Do you regret not taking investment? - 0verc00ked
I thought it would be interesting to ask the opposite question after seeing this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14254550
======
personjerry
This is effectively the same question but if someone answered no

~~~
0verc00ked
If someone answered no to the other question, that would mean: "No. I do not
regret taking investment." If they said yes, it would mean: "Yes, I regret
taking investment."

If somebody answered no to this question, that would mean: "No, I do not
regret not taking investment." If they say yes, it means: "Yes, I regret not
taking investment."

I'm having trouble understanding how it's the same question. Yes, the first
answer to the other question was someone saying that they regret not taking
investment. That didn't actually answer that question. It was really an
affirmative to this question, which was partially my motivation for starting
another thread, along with just comparing responses and covering all bases.

